# Une Time Capsule pour rien !



## Membre supprimé 447952 (25 Mai 2012)

Bonjour !

Je viens habituellement ici pour poser des questions où y répondre, mais aujourd'hui j'innove je viens informer !

J'ai était content de trouver de trouver ce petit tutos pour se faire une time capsule gratuitement (enfin prix d'un vieux PC Linux), donc voici le tuto :

en anglais (je préfère)
http://kremalicious.com/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/

en français (pas très "pro")
http://blog.delacelle.com/post/2009/01/19/tuto-comment-creer-votre-serveur-timecapsule-sous-debian-ou-ubuntu/

NB: pour l'install de netatalk pas besoin de recompiler, Debian/Ubuntu possède le paquet, donc un aptitude install suffit pour l'installation !

J'ai pas réussi Avahi/Bonjour, marche pas chez moi, si ça marche chez vous, ça m'interesse !

Bonne journée !
Léo


----------

